# Axis2 SOAP Logging via Client



## Keo (27. Jun 2011)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die gesamte übertragene SOAP-Nachricht z.B. als String zu erhalten und den Inhalt mit dem eigenen Logger auszugeben? Zur Info: ich bin kein Webservice, sondern Webservice-Client.


----------



## Meru (28. Jun 2011)

Im Prinzip ja.
Du kannst dir ja mal anschauen wie zum Beispiel TCPMon arbeitet, macht ja quasi nix anderes.


----------



## Keo (28. Jun 2011)

tcpmon horscht auf ein Port und schneidet die http-Nachricht mit, das kannst du nur zu Testzwecken nutzen. Ich habe gestern bereits nach einer möglichen Lösung gefunden: Man kann clientseitig eigene Module und Handler schreiben. Hier als Beispiel Apache Axis2 - Writing your Own Axis2 Module
Ist aufwändig und es stört, dass man Pfadangaben im Clientconfiguration repo setzten musst um ein spezifisches axis2.xml und die Handler und Module zu finden. Gibt es im Axis2-Framework nicht einfach eine Funktion um die SOAP-Nachricht auszulesen?


----------

